# Can't UNBRICK Motorola Bionic



## jaura

Alright I have a bricked droid bionic stuck at dual core screen, have tried all methods available methods but no luck so far.

First of all people with battery low cant program their is easy fix for that google "Motorola Factory Cable" its easy to make & you can program your bionic without battery. You will need a micro USB cable, my bionic is under warranty so i call verizon & told them that my charger is not working & they sent me replacement next day shipping, so had brand new motorola usb cable. Making factory cable is easy open the micro end (molded rubber) & put a jumper between pin 1 & pin 4 THAT'S it. I hope that helps.

Methods used:
1. Tried flashing with MotorolaDROID_Bionic_minimal_fxz.tar with RSDlite, it fails on step 4.
2. Tried R3l3AS3DRoot option 1 & 4 everything goes fine but, get ap fastboot flash mode s flash failure bionic.
3. Tried BionicPathSaver it wont push 5.5.893 & 5.9.901 error device not found. Everything else goes fine reboot & stuck at dual core screen again.
4. Tried Timmy10shoes used flash me.zip, did everything according to instruction, phone reboots stuck at dual core screen & after 15 min RSDlite start saying manually reboot your phone, wait & waited for an hour nothing happens stuck on dual core screen.
5.Tried flashing with VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml with RSDlite nothing happens stuck on dual core screen again.

I need help please I have no idea which system version is my bionic on. I always keep it updated & my phone is dead since december 2011. Is there any method which i dont know to unbrick.......


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I sent you a PM


----------



## ronschuck

jaura said:


> Alright I have a bricked droid bionic stuck at dual core screen, have tried all methods available methods but no luck so far.
> 
> First of all people with battery low cant program their is easy fix for that google "Motorola Factory Cable" its easy to make & you can program your bionic without battery. You will need a micro USB cable, my bionic is under warranty so i call verizon & told them that my charger is not working & they sent me replacement next day shipping, so had brand new motorola usb cable. Making factory cable is easy open the micro end (molded rubber) & put a jumper between pin 1 & pin 4 THAT'S it. I hope that helps.
> 
> Methods used:
> 1. Tried flashing with MotorolaDROID_Bionic_minimal_fxz.tar with RSDlite, it fails on step 4.
> 2. Tried R3l3AS3DRoot option 1 & 4 everything goes fine but, get ap fastboot flash mode s flash failure bionic.
> 3. Tried BionicPathSaver it wont push 5.5.893 & 5.9.901 error device not found. Everything else goes fine reboot & stuck at dual core screen again.
> 4. Tried Timmy10shoes used flash me.zip, did everything according to instruction, phone reboots stuck at dual core screen & after 15 min RSDlite start saying manually reboot your phone, wait & waited for an hour nothing happens stuck on dual core screen.
> 5.Tried flashing with VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml with RSDlite nothing happens stuck on dual core screen again.
> 
> I need help please I have no idea which system version is my bionic on. I always keep it updated & my phone is dead since december 2011. Is there any method which i dont know to unbrick.......


 I have the same problem.. all started when I tried to get back to "stock


----------



## ronschuck

I am in the same boat,, very frustrated,, all because I wanted to return to stock,, was rooted on 5.9.901


----------



## bigmook

Boot into stock recovery an wipe data. That might help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jaura

Sorry phone wont boot in recovery its just stuck at dual core screen even if you select recovery. This is what my phone system version is  If anyone can help.


----------



## watersports500

After reading your post, I feel like I have been walking in your footsteps for the last 3 weeks. I feel that i'm coming to the end of my rope. I don't think I can return my Bionic to Verizon like this. Any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## juicy

Maybe this has something to do with the cdt that you probably changed during the .901 install? I am on 901 thinking of going to 901 but this thread definitely is making me think twice lol. I was just going to try to rsd back to 593 but now that sounds like a bad idea

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe

I was in the same boat 2 nights ago. My battery ran low, and I cut off a usb charger and put red on + and black on - and charged my battery enough to get things done that way. Here is what worked for me. It's a little time consuming, but it worked.

1. Power on phone while holding power & both volume buttons. Select fastboot, then using bionicpathsaver use the "runmebbb" like normal. It will say that pushing the files failed. CONTINUE ANYWAYS! The whole point is to get you back to stock 886. (The 893 and 901 will get pushed later)
2. You will either get a boot loop, or hang at the Moto splash screen like you are now. DON'T PANIC
3. Do a battery pull, then Hold Power, Vol. Up, & Vol. Down and pick recovery, do a data wipe/ factory reset, also do a cache partition wipe.
4. Do a reset from recovery. If it hangs, you may need to do a battery pull, but you should boot back into stock 886 it is normal to take a while, so long as it doesn't start to loop.
5. Don't use pathsaver, use safe bionic pathsaver. It will take longer to work, but it SHOULD work. (Did for me.) http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1450836
6. Follow the instructions and use this 901 to 902 zip I found in the forums here to get to 902. http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA

Hope this works for ya. 









** Edit: Quick note. When using safepathsaver, after the rsdlite step,wait for the phone to boot back up completely, skip all the steps in setup on your phone (gmail acct. , etc.), then enable usb debugging to be safe before pressing enter in the command prompt screen on your pc**


----------



## jaura

Herrsmoothe said:


> I was in the same boat 2 nights ago. My battery ran low, and I cut off a usb charger and put red on + and black on - and charged my battery enough to get things done that way. Here is what worked for me. It's a little time consuming, but it worked.
> 
> 1. Power on phone while holding power & both volume buttons. Select fastboot, then using bionicpathsaver use the "runmebbb" like normal. It will say that pushing the files failed. CONTINUE ANYWAYS! The whole point is to get you back to stock 886. (The 893 and 901 will get pushed later)
> 2. You will either get a boot loop, or hang at the Moto splash screen like you are now. DON'T PANIC
> 3. Do a battery pull, then Hold Power, Vol. Up, & Vol. Down and pick recovery, do a data wipe/ factory reset, also do a cache partition wipe.
> 4. Do a reset from recovery. If it hangs, you may need to do a battery pull, but you should boot back into stock 886 it is normal to take a while, so long as it doesn't start to loop.
> 5. Don't use pathsaver, use safe bionic pathsaver. It will take longer to work, but it SHOULD work. (Did for me.) http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1450836
> 6. Follow the instructions and use this 901 to 902 zip I found in the forums here to get to 902. http://db.tt/GFqAz7lA
> 
> Hope this works for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Edit: Quick note. When using safepathsaver, after the rsdlite step,wait for the phone to boot back up completely, skip all the steps in setup on your phone (gmail acct. , etc.), then enable usb debugging to be safe before pressing enter in the command prompt screen on your pc**


Phone will flash but on reboot it won't go in recovery mode, get stuck at dual core screen. does anyone know any command to boot in recovery or can i just wipe or replace phone with system dump.


----------



## PsychoFox

Well, you can always lie and say you got the update and the update messed up your phone. Shit happens, you know? Worked for me when I bricked my first Acer Iconia A500.


----------



## sargentmajord

jaura said:


> After reading your post, I feel like I have been walking in your footsteps for the last 3 weeks. I feel that i'm coming to the end of my rope. I don't think I can return my Bionic to Verizon like this. Any help would be nice. Thanks


here use my thread i created it is certified tested an working my method has fixed over 300 bionics so far DMX show also has a video tutorial that they made with my work hope this helps http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------

